
IDA Pro 6.0 with QT-based GUI (Native support for Linux & Mac) - gasull
http://www.hex-rays.com/idapro/60/index.html
======
scarboy
I'm so glad I don't need to keep a Windows box around to have a GUI for IDA.
Now if only they'd release a new free version that had the GUI.

